# Greetings From The Lebanon Bologna



## hounds51 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi everyone I finally got a chance to sit down at the computer.
Name here is Dennis, I am curently working Hospital security at the Hershey medical center in Hershey P.A. My home town is Lebanon P.A, which is known for it's famous Lebanon Bologna. I have been reading the posts here for quite some time, and I learned a bit from you all. I have a Brinkman charcoal ( gas convereted ) smoker, which I also can convert to electric which I have an element for. 
I am currently building/rebuilding an old stone barbeq grill and converting it into a smoke house. I have taken pictures of the varing stages of the rebuild. (if anyone wants to see)The lower part is old mountain stone, with a new lumber top. I plan on using propane for my heat source and some home made cold smoke guns. 
The reason I use Hounds51 is because back in the day I ran bloodhounds for search and rescue and with local police departments. I did this for gags and giggles, as my old job was with General Electric enviromental controls, as an electronic technican. 
I have tried to smoke some stuff with varing success. The chicken and fatties come out the best for me, although I did smoke a real good ham for Easter. I smoke with oak and hickory, although oak is more plentiful and also milder than hickory.
If anyone is interested I will gladly show you my pictures of my smoke house
Thanks Dennis


----------



## rivet (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF Hounds and yes, we would like to see pics of your stone smokehouse. Thanks!


----------



## mossymo (Apr 25, 2009)

Hounds51
Welcome to SMF and yes, please do post pics of your build of the stone smokehouse as i am very interested.


----------



## seenred (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello Dennis and welcome to the SMF family.  Glad you joined us.  Love to see some pics.


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.  Please do post the pics of your setup.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 25, 2009)

welcome hound51 I havent been here long but these people here are really nice and slap full of very useful info you'll so smoke and learn


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome.  Love the Lebanon bologna.  Used to love to fry it in a pan and eat it on bread.  Man, miss that stuff.  Used to be from the Williamsport area.  Have a few friends that work at Hershey.  Send some ring bolgna down this way.  Great site.  Enjoy


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 26, 2009)

Good to have you along. Keep us informed of the smoker progress. I've got an old cinder block shed (for lack of a better description) that may get made into a smoker someday.


----------



## hounds51 (Apr 26, 2009)

Cajunsmoke13 We have a hunting camp up pine creek valley, near the P.A. Grand canyon beautiful country up there!
Also used to dream about opening a chain of Lebanon fried bologna restraunts, I even had different fried bologna / burgers in my imaginary burger joints. It's hard to beat good old fried Lebanon Bologna!!!!!!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 26, 2009)

You got that right,  Raised on that stuff.  Wish I could get it down here.  Need to find a recipe and try to make some.  I always bring some back when I go home.  PA Grand Canyon is nice.  Used to camp there every summer.  Welcome.  How about some scrapple?


----------



## smokyjeff (Apr 27, 2009)

_*






 Welcome to SMF!!!!!!*_


----------



## ol' smokey (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard Dennis and bring on those pics we love them.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome to SMF Hound51, So where are the pic's? :)


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the forum.  Waiting for those pics.


----------



## grothe (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard Dennis....glad ya joined us!


----------



## hounds51 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hang in guys worked all weekend at the regular job, have off tomorrow (Tuesday) will be working more on the smokehouse taking more pictures. Will try to figure out how to send pictures on here. Hopefully tomorrow night, if not too tired will try to send
Thanks Dennis


----------



## hounds51 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## hounds51 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## hounds51 (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## hounds51 (Apr 28, 2009)

http://s727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/hounds51/


----------



## billbo (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks good, a lot of work being put in there but it will pay off!


----------



## hounds51 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Guys Finally got the pictures! Third time the charm!!!!!!!
Dennis


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 30, 2009)

Looking good, and welcome aboard.

So what's the correct way to pronouce "Balogna?"

A) Bul-ohn-ah

B) Bal-oney

Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## hounds51 (Apr 30, 2009)

Depends frum wich pert of the country ur from! Either way Lebanon Baloney is reel gud.


----------



## cman95 (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome to SMF Hounds51, nice smokehouse!


----------

